# mySQL Abfrage in Array ablegen



## Mc_bibo (28. November 2008)

Guten Tag

ich hätte mal eine kleine Frage.

Wie kann ich eine MySQL Abfrage in ein Array speichern?

z.B das ich 50 Nachnamen in einer Datenbank stehen habe und diese dann meinet wegen mit nachname[0] oder nachname[46] abrufen kann.

Wie könnte ich das realisieren


----------



## Mc_bibo (28. November 2008)

wenn ich es so mache


```
$result = mysql_query ("SELECT * FROM namen);
			while($inhalt = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_ASSOC)){
			$feld[] = $inhalt['name'];
			echo $feld[0];
			}
```
bei der ausgabe bekomme ich alle namen ich will das aber nur der erste kommt?

was ist mein fehler?


----------



## m0rb (28. November 2008)

```
$namen = array();
$query = mysql_query("SELECT name FROM namen");
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($qry))
{
   $namen[] = $row['name'];   
}

// Zugriff:
echo $namen[0];
echo $namen[34];
```


----------



## Mc_bibo (28. November 2008)

ich könnte dich knutschen ^^

reiiiesigen dank!


----------



## m0rb (28. November 2008)

Wenn du ne Frau bist, gerne - ansonsten auch so gern geschehen


----------

